
You are hiring HUMANS A Manifesto - mtkocak
https://gist.github.com/midorikocak/37e344e7b18903470026e4938a0c8d41
======
sethammons
> If you are not going to hire 100%, do not invite to interview. It's should
> not be a trial game

What does this even mean?

